# Quarter Horses!!!!



## AQHA_lover_4ever (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay, who here loves Quarter Horses?? They're pretty much the best breed out there. Anyone else agree with me???


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

There not my absolute favorite breed but there great for all-around work!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Not the best but just about. I think the best would be paints... with quarter bloodlines, not thoroughbred, although I do love thoroughbreds.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Can't get better I reckon
Here is mine Only 16mths

I can't upload the pics, is there a prob?


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi here are the pic. Took me a bit not sure what happen...
This is Ima seeker revenge. or Flash 
he is 16mths and is just beautiful within...

Hope you like

COME on everyone put your QH up. Love to see more.


----------



## Breeza (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey,

Yep i would agree that they are the best horse breed.
i have a 5 yr old quarter horse Kirra Lee Royal Te whose sire was Tashmere.
ne wayz the are just so reliable and loving and trustworthy mounts!!


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

me me me!!
Quarter horses are the absolute best horses ever (yes i know thats an opionion!) The only breed i will buy!

What kind of QH do you have??
Thanks!
Jess


----------



## Breeza (Jan 28, 2007)

hey, can sum one tell me how to put pics up. lol
im new to this


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

All you need to do it click on the (upload picture) it will take you through your browse. Click on the browse then select your pic. You should not have any probs. Let me know


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

*New pics of Flash. Starting to fill out more. 
Has anyone got some, love to see them..[/*color]


----------



## QHGurl (Feb 1, 2007)

I will try to find some pictures of my baby Jet!!

He is a QH cross, or they can't find his papers from long ago...but he is my baby! He is 14 yrs old...



















This is him rolling! ^^ (this is small, its from a cell phone!)



[/img]


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

I love Quarter horses, or stock horses in general. I have 2 QHs. I also have an APHA filly but she is also heavily QH bred as well as 3 Appalooas that are also heavily QH bred. My other Appy mare is 1 horse shy of being FPD, she has mostly App lines. 

I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Brittany


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

Here are pictures of my two QHs. 

Togan, 19year old gelding:









Delightful Yankee aka Dixie, 3year old mare:


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

They are great breads, dont have any myself like but they allways look good!

Great type indeed.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

QH x TB. Such a bad picture, but all I have. I hope to borrow a camera tomorrow!


----------



## allxspunkedxup (Feb 4, 2007)

>


That horse IS LOVE<33333
I think Quarter Horses and Paints with Quarter Horse lines are the best horses. But I'm not breed-biast. There are good ones and bad ones in every breed


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

The horse above...is that a halter horse? he looks really big...lol.


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

here are some of out QH!
























thease are only a few pics of our horses
we have 9 QH, but there are only pics of 2 of them(Kitty and Nic)
ss


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

I LOVE QH!!!! They are great horses and i love their temperments!!!! 

Here are a couple of mine (the last two pics. are one we sold not to long ago)~


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

nice horses, HorsieLuver! i like the one at the very bottom, has a little head, but a nice hip! 
ss


----------



## AggieQH (Feb 19, 2007)

*QH are the best*

Are you kiddin' me?????

QUARTER HORSES ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST HORSES EVER! Paints come in at a close second... the best horses are paints with quarter bloodlines.


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a 8 month old medicine hat paint colt. (was a red roan turning blue) He will be 9 months on the 17th I got him in jan on the 27th he was and still is in bad shape. not as bad) I'm working on it. He is 95 % qh . from what his mother and fathers papers say .I really dont' know much on it. This is my first horse but I love him no matter what. Would anyone know what old world qh is? Like I said the lady I got him from was telling me all about his blood lines and blah blah( i think it was so i couldn't talk about how bad he looked. But he gaining weight and he's happy nickers at me every morning and knows the sound of my voice. ( he is my baby) he has the qh head and walk... build like a qh.


----------



## CuriousL (Mar 9, 2007)

Your horses are beautiful. I am in the process of researching to purchase one of my own. I have always loved QH's and paints. My uncle has some apps but I have had more positive things come about regarding QH's and paints. If I could have 2 horses I would definately do that and it is not out of the question, but first things first!!!! 



HorsieLuver said:


> I LOVE qh!!!! They are great horses and i love their temperments!!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of mine (the last two pics. are one we sold not to long ago)~


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

BREED IS THE BEST NEXT TO MUSTANGS


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

I OWN ALOT OF QUARTER HORSES AND JUST LOVE THEM. HERE IS MY FAVE HORSE. HER NAME IS DOTTY AND SHE IS ENTERGETIC. I LOVE HER.








[/img]


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> I like the smily face were did you get it at okay write back please



Where did I get the smiley face? its the first one on the emotions list to the side.


----------



## horseygall220 (Mar 13, 2007)

*Quarter horse storey.*

I don't know much about Quarter horses except that they got their name because they used to race a quarter mile, but i have some storys for you. 
A couple years ago I had a quarter horse and we had a really old ceptic tank,that was wooden like the old kind. So my horse was grazing where the ceptic tank was below and she fell through. It took hours to get her out and when I got her out...she stunk bad! :lol: I had to wash her twice.... You don't want to know the other intresting storeys... are do you.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I LOVE Quarters. I love most anything crossed with a quarter too because they end up being some of the best tempermented horses EVER.

QH forever!!!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the quarter horse I have. Chinita Pine by Widderin Pine Imp Aus.  She is the best horse I have, when my non horsey freinds visit she's the one they ride and when my children have non horsey freinds over she's the one they ride and when we go to shows where they have the barrel race she's the one they fight over coz she wins everytime!! She lays back her ears for streamlining and away she goes....just hold on baby! She's without a doubt the best horse I have and in the herd she's THE BOSS! Gotta love her.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

qh and appys, mustangs are my favorite!  

-chelsea-


----------



## Jamie K (Apr 18, 2007)

All these horses are stunning! *In Love*


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

I love QH's! I was looking for a (hopefully dark bay, not too picky though) qh, when I found my mare. She is a paint, but mostly qh. Fell in love with her personality, became totally helpless... Great price didn't hurt either. 

I have had other breeds, TWH, 1/2 arab 1/2 qh, mustang, 1/2 appy 1/2 morgan. I love them all, but I really wanted the qh. Well, basically I got a qh, as Christy is about 80% qh. I think, her pedigree doesn't go back very far...


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

I just love qh:s! They are such nice and muscled, I have one too. She's 3 years old qh-mare. Here's pictures of her.






































I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

aww i love quarter horses. 

This is Junior my baby....


----------



## Miss Twisty (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a really nice QH mare too. Her name is Image. I've actually gotta clean her up for a show this arvo so I'll take some piccys then.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Ah....quarter horses! I just love the breed. A very solid breed with awesome characteristics!


----------



## PrettyHorse (May 8, 2007)

*My new QH boy!*

Workin' Hard for his momma!


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

My reqistered QH Bourbon St.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

it's a good breed i'm fond of it myself. i have a colt with QH blood in it if i guessed his mom's breed right. Rain should be a QH/Arab?TB mix.
This is my cell phone background!! I like this pic:








This is his cutest pic so far:








When I first got him *sort of thin*:








LOL I dont have the money for s curcingle*spelling?*:








yeah he's not round or whatever here but i like this pic:


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I LOVE MY QHs!!! they are awesome but i love all horses so i can't say i just like one breed! i'll try to find some pix...


----------



## dellamoore (May 20, 2007)

Hi, 
I have a 9yo Foundation Quarter Horse Gelding...a Buckskin Dun so a "Dunskin" and he is the LOVE of my life! He is always up for anything...Dressage...trail riding...just lounging around...he's got such personality!!! :lol: 
kristy  

"Kings Wimpy Chex"
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/kings+wimpy+chex


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

*hi*

yep best breed there is own own like 6 of them i luv em there so talented an can do anything... here's some pics of my own


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: hi*



spoiledrottenpenner said:


> yep best breed there is own own like 6 of them i luv em there so talented an can do anything... here's some pics of my own



Oh my god! They are gorgeous, so muscled and well trained. I want so muscled horses too !


----------



## Emily99 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Quarter Horses*

hi. i love quarter horses. they are the best horses ever. i have one called Rose she is a liver chestnut. i have just done barrel racing on her at the Cockatoo rodeo.


----------



## docsdusty72 (Jun 27, 2007)

my paint with QH lines.. but I consider him QH cause he has no spots haha


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

I love my Quarters!! We use them all the time here on cows and take them team penning/sorting and trail riding once in awhile. My husband started raising them in 1995 and I joined him in 1997. Here's a few pics. of my favorites that we have. 









Chance our 3 year old gelding being started under saddle









Jewel- 2 1/2 month filly








Ice- 2 month old colt
and our little Two Eyed Jack filly 2 1/2 months old-


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

My old QH isn't as fast as he used to be, his favorite gate these days is 'mosey', but he has the best personality ever.

I'm boarding a couple of paints that are nice enough, but we owned a paint gelding that was a complete nutter. he hated my wife, (the reason we sold him) and he had a habit of hunting and eating birds. I think this may have had to do with the place where he used to be stabled, they starved and badly mistreated horses there.


----------



## Karen Horse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Totally Agree*

Quarter Horses are the best breed out there. I have always ridden QHs and there is no reason to change. QHs will do anything you point them to.... all they want to do is please you, because they have such a big heart. Quarter Horses RULE!!!!! 8)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I have ridden qh's all my life and now I have my first horse and she's a paint! She is better than all the qhs I've ridden but I do like them. I mean qh's are like potato chips you can't hate them but you cant love them either (oppinion) I think there are awsome for ranch work! (But so are paints! lol gotta love the breed you own! :wink: )


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

I love QHs too! My license plate says RIDEQHS. I especially love buckskins. 

Nickie, I'm in love with Ice!! Is he a grulla? Love those too. All the horses here are pretty.

Okay, I'll show a pic of my girl, but I have to warn you... she's FAT!! She looks pregnant in this picture. I didn't ride much this last year because I had a job. With kids and horses at home and working, I didn't have time to ride. But now I'm at home full time and ready to start riding again as soon as it cools off. Get her butt back in shape!


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Heres my wounderful boy!!*

* This is joker 14yrs, I love him to death!!! QH/paints are all I have ever owned, love them!!








[/img]*


----------



## mamavixen (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a qh mare as well. QHs have awesome temperments, but then again some like to be lazy, lol. I would definately buy another qh; but i am also considering a qh/tb cross or a paint/qh, or maybe an appy.

Here is my girly..her name is Mya
We had her jump barrels for the fun of it, lol


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

I LOVE EM!.
ther gawjuz as!.
i hav one wel she is only half but o wel.
i think tht the quarter horse is a allrounder horse.
ther prety good at everything.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

o ere is a pic of her.


----------



## kategreece (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I like American Quarter Horse very much !They are handsome ! horsematch.com


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am quite fond of quarter horses. I leased a qh/tb like 2 years ago, he looked way more like a qh than a tb tho. And then my girly i believe is 1/8 qh. Here's a pic


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love QH's!
I've always had them.


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got two - do you think I don't love 'em? :roll:


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I absolutely agree..........Quarter Horses are it!! I have a sweet heart of a two year old (pic below) named Lily and people are constantly amazed by how mellow she is for two!


----------



## horsey_gal_18 (Oct 26, 2007)

DEFINATELY!!! I started riding on a QH and he helped me get through it. If he felt I was unbalanced he would stop to make sure I was OK. He was the most awesome QH and I have to agree... QH ROCK!!! I miss Indy greatly... RIP bud


----------



## cnsranch (Nov 7, 2007)

*quarter horses*

yep i think they r really great too, i like paints too...This is my aqha mare...HIGHWATER FANCY out of my old barrel mare DEBBIES and she is by the stallion BOOMER BAR DELL... Fancy is in foal to my friends stallion HIGHWATER DASH RAY..for 08 foal.







oh and that is my 11 yr old daughter too


----------



## PromoteMyHorse (Nov 8, 2007)

I absolutely love quarter horses. I own 3 and show at the AQHA shows.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My first horse was a reg. QH mare. - I have had her since she was 5 yrs old. She is now 29 1/2 yrs old and I still have her.

I just bought my second horse...a reg. TWH mare. She is 4 and I look forward to having her with me for a long time to come as well.


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

I lovelovelove them!

I rarely ride other breeds, I like to stick to QH's.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

*the best*

I would have to say the Quarter horse is the best breed because they can be used for anything and everyone seems to have one these days!!!!! There also very smart and excelent for pleasure, halter, cutting, and reining cuz they have so much muscle structure to them. 

here is a pic. of my 2yr. quarter horse filly (Ruby)


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I LOVEE qh's 


heres my 12 yr old qh 











Thats my willy :-D u cant see his forelock .... and his mane is on the other side ill have some better pics up soon


----------



## Crazy4Horses (Nov 13, 2007)

I love Quarter horses they are my favorite breed of horse with paints bred with qh clipping their heels for 2.


----------



## Zippolympic Chip (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a two year old Quarter Horse mare.
My favorite breed is the QH.

Paints are actually Quarter Horses with a white gene, same build, same temperment, just different color.


----------



## Gypsy29 (Dec 4, 2007)

I love quarter horses too! They are the best. I have six at my place and two others that are basically mine but owned by someone else. They are such great horses! Here are a few pics.







This is Ruby, She was born this year and she goes back to Zippo Pine Bar, Colonel Freckles, and Chich Olena. 







This is Ms. Royal Zip. She is the mother of Ruby. She is a pleasure baby and goes back to Zippo Pine Bar and Sonny Dee Bar.







This is TGG Tardys Poco Te. She is a gamer and cow chaser. She goes back to Impressive and Poco Cowman.







This is Scooter and she is this years baby too. She is out of the same stud as Ruby. She goes back to Colonel Freckles and Chic Olena.
I also have an awesome young mare that has Smart Little Lena, Doc O'Lena, Doc Bar (top and bottom), Poco Lena, Peppy San, Three Bars all on her papers (sorry I don't have a pic of her). But she loves to chase anything that moves especially cows! Those are only a few of the many horses in my life. I love them all and wouldn't buy anything other than a Quarter Horse


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Quarter Horses*

Ourboyjack - What a beautiful horse. You must take very good care of him because he is so shiny!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a Quarter Mule.
You can see some of the Quarter in her.
Heres a pic.
Shes dirty in this one, but it shows some Quarter features.









Oh & spoiledrottenpenner?
Is your quarter horse really this famous?
http://www.furrycritter.com/resources/horses/Foundation_Quarter_Horses.htm


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

AAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I love mules!!!! Esp quarter mules!!!! I want to squeeze......


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I know I'll probably get yelled at for this,
but I think spoiledrottenpenner is a TROLL!!

I found her "Foundation Quarter Horse" on a website.
Seems to be pretty famous :shock: 

Sorry for being the tattletail of the bunch!
http://www.furrycritter.com/resources/horses/Foundation_Quarter_Horses.htm 

-Bobbi


----------



## DashsCrackerjack (Dec 3, 2007)

I love QHs! There great all purpose horses!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Quarter horses are definetely the best in my book. 









^ That's my guy. He's 5 years old and he is one of the calmest horses I've ever ridden--except when the scary tree is gonna eat him :lol: I got him for christmas last year and it was the best thing that could've happened to me.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I LOVE THEM!!!! I'm obsessed with the breed. Stock horses in general but more QH then anything! They have wonderful temperments, intelligent, versitile, and durable! What more could you ask for? Oh they are sooooo GORGEOUS! I Love muscles!

Heres mine Dukes Dallas


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our Paint mares think that all their QH 'cousins' here are beauties!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I love them too  And I'm pretty sure with my Paint, Sandie's temperament/attitude and the way she's built that she has QH bloodlines...I'll have to check with the APHA but one look at her normally has people saying QH!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is the horse I might be leasing. His name is Bo and hes about 15.2 in the second pic hes the one closest to the truck.


----------



## barrelracer1029 (Aug 22, 2008)

I love quarter horses! I own a 10 year old chesnut quarter horse gelding with a flaxen mane and tail. His name is Cruisin Good by Good Asset(RIP). We compete in western pleasure, halter, showmanship, HUS, etc... He is absolutely breathtaking.


----------

